# Does your rhom eat alot



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

How much do you feed your rhom. All my Serrasalmus fish eat so little its boring. Do any of your Rhoms eat like pygos in feed amount terms?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Mine eats almost the same amount of my Caribas...i feed him every other day and is always hungry...maybe they eat a bit less because of they slower metabolism...just my guess!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Mine is eating so little......... im trying to stuff him but hes only eating every 3-4 days.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I found the solution, he likes shrimp and not beefheart and smelt. He is eating a crap load.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

mine eats 3 salad shrimp and either a peice of catfish every day....last night for fun i threw in 20 small feeders, 2 pieces of shrimp...all were gone this morning....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> maybe they eat a bit less because of they slower metabolism...just my guess!


 Interesting thought...

Or, the lack of competition as most serrasalmus are kept singly and are generally loners in the wild. (some/most)

All I have is serrasalmus species (5) and, they all eat rather light.

Pygos coming soon!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

mine eats everything, you drop it in there and wam, gone, he loves smelt not to mention the fake lily pad he thrashed trying to get to a feeder.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Mine eat pretty good , there are days that they will skip but usually their good for a feeder or two, maybe a nightcrawler and a shrimp just about every day.I want to try smelt, I can never remember to pick them up.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

mine eats everyday....









shrimp, beefehart, chicken, liver....

he *loves* mealworms and earthworms.....OBVIOUSLY feeders!


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

My 3" rhom eats about 2-3 feeders a day.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> mine eats 3 salad shrimp and either a peice of catfish every day....last night for fun i threw in 20 small feeders, 2 pieces of shrimp...all were gone this morning....


 since then i have been dropping food in during the day....he eats a ton...yesterday he ate 10 salad shrimp and 2 half inch pieces of catfish....i had no idea how much these guys really ate until a couple days ago...


----------

